# Gold , Silver ect



## Jacky (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi. I currently stack gold / silver bullion as a way of saving up and a shtf stash. What other precious metals should be considered? Anyone have experience with Rhodium , platinum, or even precious stones ? Cheers









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lead, brass. Some low cost Steel case.


----------



## Jacky (Jan 7, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> Lead, brass. Some low cost Steel case.


I did think about lead, brass, copper ect but do there prices go up like silver and gold when there's conflict ect ?

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I just periodically stash money in our bank's safety deposit box. I can get it if I need it, but more than likely just forget about it.

I just checked my wallet, and I have one nickel and one dime. No kidding...


----------



## Jacky (Jan 7, 2020)

The Tourist said:


> I just periodically stash money in our bank's safety deposit box. I can get it if I need it, but more than likely just forget about it.
> 
> I just checked my wallet, and I have one nickel and one dime. No kidding...


I like having some cash and some metal, just trying to diversify a bit more. I like opening the safe and seeing a pile of shiny stuff. Makes me feel like a pirate

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jacky said:


> I did think about lead, brass, copper ect but do there prices go up like silver and gold when there's conflict ect ?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Hey Jack! He's talking about ammo ... you know, the kind that can pop a cap in yo hind quarters!


----------



## Jacky (Jan 7, 2020)

A Watchman said:


> Hey Jack! He's talking about ammo ... you know, the kind that can pop a cap in yo hind quarters!


Haha makes sense! I'm from UK. We don't have many guns over here lol.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jacky said:


> Haha makes sense! I'm from UK. We don't have many guns over here lol.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Oh you do they are just well hidden for when they are really needed.


----------



## Jacky (Jan 7, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> Oh you do they are just well hidden for when they are really needed.


Yeah I'll rephrase, we can't buy ammunition from supermarkets over here. And there's no way on earth id get a shotgun or lr licence

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sad to say with no way to protect it. Your are just holding it for those that will take it. And that does no madder where you are.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Nice sovereign Jacky!

Fellow stacker here, mostly bullion coins but do have a couple proof/uncirculated sets. No experience with other rare/precious metals, only gold and silver, and mostly in Eagles and Maple Leafs since they're more recognizable to people on this side of the pond.










I'd think recognizability might be even more of an issue with other rare metal coins or bars post SHTF, plus the question of what is the exchange rate for platinum or rhodium to gold / silver which will almost certainly be the de facto standards? Gemstones might even be worse, assaying coins to confirm their validity isn't too tough but doubt many would be able to assay gems where qualities like cut, brilliance, or luster make up a large part of their value. Just my 2 pence.

To those that suggest ammo as post SHTF money/currency, would you really accept it in trade, especially from a stranger or anyone you didn't fully trust? They could be loaded with sand, or flash powder (!), or with primers they found lying in a puddle somewhere. The only way to really be certain they have their full value (as in, they'll go 'bang') destroys them in the process of confirming it. Plus there's Greshams Law, each time they change hands people will keep the ones that they believe are the most valuable, which for ammo means the ones most likely to work when needed, and trade the ones they have less trust or faith in. After they change hands a few times the only ones in circulation are going to be the ones nobody trusts.


----------



## Jacky (Jan 7, 2020)

Crunch said:


> Nice sovereign!
> 
> Fellow stacker here, mostly bullion coins but do have a couple proof/uncirculated sets. No experience with other rare/precious metals, only gold and silver, and mostly in Eagles and Maple Leafs since they're more recognizable to people on this side of the pond.
> 
> ...


Yeah ive got odd bits mainly bullion , Brits, maples, eagles, ect. I try to keep away from premium stuff , apart from the Scottsdale stuff that I buy because I like

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacky (Jan 7, 2020)

Jacky said:


> Yeah ive got odd bits mainly bullion , Brits, maples, eagles, ect. I try to keep away from premium stuff , apart from the Scottsdale stuff that I buy because I like
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Harrington and Bryne had an offer on the sovereigns they were below spot when I bought

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Here's an interesting concept: Gold actually sold as an intended monetary system.....

https://www.combibar.com/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Jacky

I enjoy the Hobby of Stacking Precious Metals too! (And I am happy to "spend" it regularly as well! :vs_smile

A couple of my "stacks"... :vs_peace:









View attachment 102663


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

My steel, copper and lead collection.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Nothin like showing what ya got. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Crunch said:


> To those that suggest ammo as post SHTF money/currency, would you really accept it in trade, especially from a stranger or anyone you didn't fully trust? .


Not sure that kind of 'trading' is what they had in mind. Just sayin.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Not sure that kind of 'trading' is what they had in mind. Just sayin.


I kinda suspect the reference is trading some high-velocity lead in exchange for security. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I kinda suspect the reference is trading some high-velocity lead in exchange for security. :tango_face_wink:


:vs_clap::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> @Jacky
> 
> I enjoy the Hobby of Stacking Precious Metals too! (And I am happy to "spend" it regularly as well! :vs_smile
> 
> ...


Lead really does turn into Gold


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Nothin like showing what ya got. :vs_no_no_no:


Just the tip...

(Whatever the hell that means! :vs_smile


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Just the tip...
> 
> (Whatever the hell that means! :vs_smile


Yeah..we know what that means.
All you guys ever wanna do is show just the tip.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> Yeah..we know what that means.
> All you guys ever wanna do is show just the tip.


Depends on circumsizes, sorry, circumstances.

Either way, most preppers holding gold probably have their other bases covered already.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Commander Zero post about Venezuelan migrants/refugees, with a link to a LA Times article: Article ? Blankets, canned tuna and faith in God ? how fleeing Venezuelans survive | Notes From The Bunker

Small snippet of his comments and why it relates to this thread:



> The fact that you're able to have internet access and read this shows that, financially, you're probably light years ahead of the people in this article. But, situations change and they change fast. When the truck driver offering to haul you through the mountain passes wants hard currency instead of trading for cans of tuna&#8230;those little 1/10 Eagles or 1 0z. silver Maples might come in handy.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> Lead, brass. Some low cost Steel case.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Jacky said:


> Hi. I currently stack gold / silver bullion as a way of saving up and a shtf stash. What other precious metals should be considered? Anyone have experience with Rhodium , platinum, or even precious stones ? Cheers


I don't put much stock in precious metals... But that's not to say that I don't recommend setting some aside.

*You need to be aware:*
It's very well documented that following (localized) financial collapse, insurgent activity increases and the unemployed youth tend to join gangs that pay the most money. I hate to break it to you, but if you're preparing for financial collapse, you need to be purchasing weaponry and practicing your skills. For your A.O., I would recommend purchasing the following items:

1. Machete
2. Long bow
3. Riveted chain mail

Also, don't forget copper, it's cheap now and has many applications. I stack old copper pennies and various silver coins. But, not as much as I stack activated carbon, armor, weapons, batteries, rice / oats, lamp oil.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

IN a true SHTF event, how many rounds of .223/5.56 would you trade per oz of gold. 
Asking for a friend?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paraquack said:


> IN a true SHTF event, how many rounds of .223/5.56 would you trade per oz of gold.
> Asking for a friend?


 True SHTF real deal. I am not trading ammo for gold or silver, let alone anything else.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> True SHTF real deal. I am not trading ammo for gold or silver, let alone anything else.


I'd be more than happy to trade ammo for some dead bodies laying outside...

Just sayin'.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Metals have their place among preps. Of course Guns and Ammo are necessary and I know several Englishman that can’t obtain a darn thing. Still defense aside precious metals have been known to buy important tangibles in a crisis, buy freedom from guards, passage at check points etc.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

stowlin said:


> Metals have their place among preps. Of course Guns and Ammo are necessary and I know several Englishman that can't obtain a darn thing. Still defense aside precious metals have been known to buy important tangibles in a crisis, buy freedom from guards, passage at check points etc.


Or escape a quarantined city.

Wuhan ground to a halt on Thursday as the travel ban came into effect.

The three main railway stations, 13 bus stations, the entire subway network and almost all city bus lines were shut down at 10 a.m. Thursday. Half of the 566 flights scheduled at Wuhan's international airport for Thursday were canceled, as were 251 ferry sailings on the Yangtze River, according to the Wuhan Transportation Bureau.

...

Some people resorted to extreme measures to escape the travel ban. One man who couldn't get a taxi to the station to catch an earlier train convinced a food delivery guy to give him a lift on his scooter. The desperate traveler paid $72 to have the delivery guy, who would usually make less than half that in a day, drop him at the station. "We were flying," he said. 

Sure, it was currency and not PMs that he used, but PMs are money when faith in fiat currency is lost.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

https://news.yahoo.com/time-im-scared-experts-fear-too-china-virus-103855664.html


> - Escape plans -
> 
> Meanwhile, new gaps in the security web in Wuhan and its surroundings will likely emerge over coming days, even as China deploys its formidable security forces.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is how a mass quarantine would go in the US today. Lawsuits would fly, liberal judges would issue stays. While the CDC fought those the people would go to another state or into hiding. Government would end up pay billions in tax payer dollars in the law suits.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> This is how a mass quarantine would go in the US today. Lawsuits would fly, liberal judges would issue stays. While the CDC fought those the people would go to another state or into hiding. Government would end up pay billions in tax payer dollars in the law suits.


Only if everyone didn't die in the pandemic.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> This is how a mass quarantine would go in the US today. Lawsuits would fly, liberal judges would issue stays. While the CDC fought those the people would go to another state or into hiding. Government would end up pay billions in tax payer dollars in the law suits.


It would go like that... or like this


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> This is how a mass quarantine would go in the US today. Lawsuits would fly, liberal judges would issue stays. While the CDC fought those the people would go to another state or into hiding. Government would end up pay billions in tax payer dollars in the law suits.


Or the Goobermint would drop a Fatboy on the infected city and the MSM would say something like: "Terrorists nuked _______ city today, U.S. just declared war on sheep herders in Ogabooga Stan"


----------



## Squadus (Dec 11, 2019)

Definitely gold. I think its the safest one to hoard. You can find great deals to buy gold online on places like GoldSilver, JM Bullion and APMEX.


----------

